# First blanks



## websterko (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello, Guys, I try to make my own acryl blanks but always is not usable, I think I have bad supplies. Yesterday I visit our hobby shop, and if you can kindly please write me here, what kind of supplies are you exactly use to make blanks, I can find via ingredients similar product in my country.

I really appreciate this help,


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to the site Dominik. Glad you found us. Casting materials, there is alumilite which needs a pressure pot to keep bubbles out. There is polyester resins such as Silmar 41, Cast-n-craft resin and some others that go by different names (do not know them off hand) no pressure pot needed but it does help. Then there is the casting epoxies such as West System 105 , 207 hardener and resin. Pressure pot is optional here also.

You can do a search here and view various threads on each topic. Each has different do's and dont's Each has their own catalyst and amounts needed. Each has their own hardness. Each has their own workability. Each has their own color additives. Each has their own cost and total value when completed. Each has their own learning program. Trial and error can get costly. Good luck.


----------

